# Can I claim back tax from USA shopping trip?



## chan1 (29 Apr 2008)

Hi all!

Going to New York this weekend to shop shop shop and someone has mentioned that if I keep all my reciepts I can claim back the tax.

Does anyone know if this is true and if so how would I go about it?

Thanks!


----------



## Protocol (29 Apr 2008)

You mean claim back US state and city sales tax?

I doubt it.

But go ahead and search for it.


----------



## z105 (29 Apr 2008)

No you cannot claim tax back unlike the Americans who can claim their tax back here !


----------



## Satanta (29 Apr 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> No you cannot claim tax back unlike the Americans who can claim their tax back here !


I thought this was dependent on the state? 

AFAIK, you can't claim it back from New York... but I was of the opinion that certain states allowed sales tax to be claimed back?


----------



## z105 (29 Apr 2008)

> but I was of the opinion that certain states allowed sales tax to be claimed back?


News to me if you can! , certainly Canada used to have a Tax rebate program but it no longer applies in most cases. I have been to 12 of the states in the US and never came across a rebate program. There are however, states, like New Hampshire, that don't have any sales tax at all.


----------



## Satanta (29 Apr 2008)

Not something I'm too familiar with, but remember coming across reference to it in the past (was looking specifically in relation to California so pretty much ignored the "other" states).

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=57735
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=60535
Those previous threads might be/probably are where I picked up the thought, but no definate links that provide any info on it.


----------

